# 11 week TRT blood work, advise please



## Gcr (Nov 12, 2022)

Just got results from being on TRT for 11 weeks. Pre TRT levels, total 509 (240-800) free 5.3 (6.6-18.1). Been taking 125mg per week of UG test cyp. So now my total came back as 1448 but my free dropped to 5.3? So is 1448 high for 125mg per week? My goal was to get near top of normal or a tad higher and raise my freeT. So why did my free T not come up with my total? Any advise is appreciated my friends.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 12, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Just got results from being on TRT for 11 weeks. Pre TRT levels, total 509 (240-800) free 5.3 (6.6-18.1). Been taking 125mg per week of UG test cyp. So now my total came back as 1448 but my free dropped to 5.3? So is 1448 high for 125mg per week? My goal was to get near top of normal or a tad higher and raise my freeT. So why did my free T not come up with my total? Any advise is appreciated my friends.


1448 is high for true TRT, you could drop it to 100mg and be at the top of the range. Any reason you are concerned with the free T levels?


----------



## Gcr (Nov 12, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> 1448 is high for true TRT, you could drop it to 100mg and be at the top of the range. Any reason you are concerned with the free T levels?


I was under the impression that good free T levels were also important


----------



## Send0 (Nov 12, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Just got results from being on TRT for 11 weeks. Pre TRT levels, total 509 (240-800) free 5.3 (6.6-18.1). Been taking 125mg per week of UG test cyp. So now my total came back as 1448 but my free dropped to 5.3? So is 1448 high for 125mg per week? My goal was to get near top of normal or a tad higher and raise my freeT. So why did my free T not come up with my total? Any advise is appreciated my friends.


You need to post a full blood panel, before TRT and after TRT.

Also, how many days after your last injection did you wait before getting lab work done?


----------



## Gcr (Nov 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You need to post a full blood panel, before TRT and after TRT.
> 
> Also, how many days after your last injection did you wait before getting lab work done?


4 days after last pin


----------



## Gcr (Nov 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You need to post a full blood panel, before TRT and after TRT.
> 
> Also, how many days after your last injection did you wait before getting lab work done?


I try but not sure how hide my personal info that's on each test


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 12, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I try but not sure how hide my personal info that's on each test


It's easy, most phones allow picture editing by clicking on it.

In regards to free testosterone being important, are you still experiencing symptoms? If not, I wouldn't worry about it. Since you're on self trt, could always ads in mast or primo as both raise my free T a lot.


----------



## almostgone (Nov 13, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Just got results from being on TRT for 11 weeks. Pre TRT levels, total 509 (240-800) free 5.3 (6.6-18.1). Been taking 125mg per week of UG test cyp. So now my total came back as 1448 but my free dropped to 5.3? So is 1448 high for 125mg per week? My goal was to get near top of normal or a tad higher and raise my freeT. So why did my free T not come up with my total? Any advise is appreciated my friends.



That is a high total T unless you didn't test at your trough ( typically the morning of the day you inject).

You definitely need to pull a full panel including total T, free T, sensitive E2, SHBG, and at some point, you'll probably need DHT, but that would hold for now.

If you have a high SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin) it can cause low free T values and you may have to run a higher total to have sufficient spillover that you will be in a good point with your free T.

I just briefly skimmed your post, but what I would do if you're trying to run a real TRT program that you manage yourself is the following:


1). If you aren't currently doing so, split your injection into twice weekly injections with your cyp or enanthate...for example, Wednesday and Saturday. For now, drop your dose to 120 mg/ week and remember split your dosage into 2 injections ~ 3.5 days apart.

2). Be disciplined with your dosage, don't let your fingers slip and pull a little "extra more". Consistent dosing is essential when trying to get dialed in. Remember, twice weekly injections should give you lower T to E2 conversion and hopefully pull up your freeT a tad, even if your SHBG is elevated.

3). In about 4-6 weeks, go pull labs on your trough day to include CBC, CMP-14, total and free T, sensitive E2, and SHBG.

When you get your results, evaluate and proceed from there.

Again, there are a few hyper-excreters or those with elevated SHBG that have to run a high total T on order to get a decent free T, but that isn't very common.

Also, there is the option of micro-dosing with subq injections daily that works for some guys, but unless it comes down to it, I would steer clear of that option. However, some guys get great values and less sides with micro-dosing.


----------



## Gcr (Nov 13, 2022)

almostgone said:


> That is a high total T unless you didn't test at your trough ( typically the morning of the day you inject).
> 
> You definitely need to pull a full panel including total T, free T, sensitive E2, SHBG, and at some point, you'll probably need DHT, but that would hold for now.
> 
> ...


Tested 4 days after pin


----------



## almostgone (Nov 13, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Tested 4 days after pin



Then I would proceed as I posted above.

Edit: If your SHBG is elevated, some guys have luck with low dose anavar made into an oral solution to suppress SHBG.
I'll see if I can round up that info and PM you a link


----------



## Jonjon (Nov 13, 2022)

I wouldn’t worry about your total test being that high. You’re still picking up some of your natural production. You had decent total T before you started.If you test again in another 8-12 weeks, I would bet your levels will be closer to the reference range. In the 1990s you would’ve been considered in the upper end of normal range with those levels.

I can’t explain the low free test. I’d look at shbg for sure, injection frequency, and eventually consider boron supplementation or even proviron if you can get it.

That’s my 2 cents


----------



## Gcr (Nov 13, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I wouldn’t worry about your total test being that high. You’re still picking up some of your natural production. You had decent total T before you started.If you test again in another 8-12 weeks, I would bet your levels will be closer to the reference range. In the 1990s you would’ve been considered in the upper end of normal range with those levels.
> 
> I can’t explain the low free test. I’d look at shbg for sure, injection frequency, and eventually consider boron supplementation or even proviron if you can get it.
> 
> That’s my 2 cents


What's the typical dose of Proviron for this purpose?


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 13, 2022)

Gcr said:


> What's the typical dose of Proviron for this purpose?


They come in 25mg tabs, I'd start with one. As he stated, you need to get your shbg level too. Pharma proviron isn't as cheap as mast, just my opinion but not sure if you want to add another injectable into the mix..


----------



## Gcr (Nov 17, 2022)

Update and correction....What I reported as my low free test (5.3) was wrong. I was given that by the nurse on the phone last week, It is actually my prior free T level before starting my TRT. I saw my doctor today and she showed me my free T was actually 26.7 (6.6-18.1). So my free did go up along with my total. Sorry for the confusion my friends.


----------

